# How do insurance co's define "emergency dental cover"



## Toby (6 Sep 2009)

Just wondering what health inurance co mean when they say they cover emergency dental cover - would you be covered if you wake up with a sore tooth and have to rush to dentist or is it more complicated than that?


----------



## NovaFlare77 (7 Sep 2009)

This is how Quinn-healthcare define it in their rule book:

"Restorative dental ​​​​​​​​​_treatment _urgently required in order to alleviate pain, inability to eat or any acute dental condition caused by an accidental external impact to the mouth and which presents an immediate and serious threat to a person’s general health."

VHI's Plan B, it appears, no longer covers emergency dental treatment (couldn't find it in their table of benefits). Their Lifestage plans don't mention it either, but they do cover dental visits in general so it could be claimed as part of that.

Hibernian's definition is similar to Quinn's:​_"Emergency ​_​​​​dental care must be _medically necessary _and provided immediately after an _accident_. The restorative dental _treatment _provided must alleviate pain, alleviate inability to eat, or treat any _acute _dental condition which represents an immediate and serious threat to the Hibernian Aviva Health _member’s _general health."​


----------



## Toby (7 Sep 2009)

thanks, obviously related to an accident then and not just a general dental problem


----------



## NovaFlare77 (7 Sep 2009)

Toby said:


> thanks, obviously related to an accident then and not just a general dental problem


 
Yep, and even then only related to the treatment immediately after the accident. Hibernian has a 48 hour time limit in the definition for emergency and I think Quinn have a time limit as well, but not sure what it is.


----------

